# 1999 vw jetta 2.0l cylinder 2 & 3 misfires



## kevinr92 (Nov 11, 2011)

My girlfriends 99 jetta has a misfire issue. I replaced the plugs n wires 2 months ago, it was all fine till now. All of a sudden, 2 & 3 misfire. I replaced the coil pack. Now it has the CEL. BUT it doesn't feel like it's misfiring. It spits n sputters ONLY when idling in drive or reverse. If I'm in park or neutral it idles smoothly. So I thought maybe now it's a fuel injector issue? Or torque converter... ? I don't know what to do.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

1999 Jetta...A3 or A4 platform? What engine code?

What code(s) do you have now? Do you have a Vag-Com?


----------



## kevinr92 (Nov 11, 2011)

Idk what a3 or a4 means. its the new body style. It is engine code C.

I got p302 n p303. I got them done at autozone I don't own any scan tools whatsoever.. would be nice if i did.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Just an FYI, the best VW scan tool to be had can be found here: www.ross-tech.com

Late 1999 style is A4 chassis. Early 1999 is A3 chassis. By engine code, I'm not asking for the VIN code. Engine code can be found on the upper timing cover, it's a 3-character code, probably AEG or AVH.

First things first, make sure you're using the correct spark plugs. And check the wires for arching, cheap aftermarket wires can arch right out of the box, definitely seen that before.


----------



## kevinr92 (Nov 11, 2011)

i bought platinum plugs from advance auto. and same for wires. just cheap set from advance. i did this a few months prior and it was all okay for a few months. So.. can this set of wires be bad? how do i check for arcing?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Make sure the plugs are EXACTLY the right ones. Some of the 2.0 engines use 2- or 3-electrode spark plugs, either Bosch or NGK. If you're unsure that you put the right plugs in it, go to the dealer, give them your VIN, and get the correct plugs. That's a very common (and easy to make) mistake by people who go to their local parts store for spark plugs, especially if a previous owner/shop installed the incorrect plugs.

Get a spray bottle with just water, and spray a mist over the wires and coil while the engine is running. You should see no sparking (arching) from the wires or coil area. If you see any arching and/or the engine's idle doesn't remain steady while you're spraying, there's a problem.


----------



## kevinr92 (Nov 11, 2011)

I found my problem... it seems to happen to alot of others. No one gave me a clear answer though.

When I unplug my MAF it runs fine, I replaced the MAF, plugged it in, and it idled rough. I don't know what the hell to do... leave the MAF unplugged forever..? volkswagon sucks...


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

kevinr92 said:


> I found my problem... it seems to happen to alot of others. No one gave me a clear answer though.
> 
> When I unplug my MAF it runs fine, I replaced the MAF, plugged it in, and it idled rough. I don't know what the hell to do... leave the MAF unplugged forever..? volkswagon sucks...


Without a vag-com, it's gonna be tough to diagnose. At least get a generic OBDII scanner that can show you a datastream, it's not great but better than guessing.

What kind of MAF did you use as a replacement?


----------



## kevinr92 (Nov 11, 2011)

oh.. ****... im sure not buying one of those. and right now I can't even afford a OBDII scanner that is worth anything.. I mean I can afford a little tiny actron handheld scanner which won't show anything but codes.

I am in college at Universal tech.. so moneys short. should i bring it to a dealer instead? i mean, if they fix it id rather pay them then buy a scanner n screw around n still not fix it... ya know? i mean ive read in other forums that alot of people have this issue.


----------

